# 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?



## Bigdaddy203 (10. August 2010)

*3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

Hiho, 

Ich will mir einen neuen LED TV kaufen, da mein alter LCD langsam zu alt wird.
Es soll der Samsung UE40B8000 werden. 
Laut meines Wissen standes, funktioniert ja 3D mit Bildschirmen ab 120Hz.
Dieser hat ja ein 200Hz Panel. Ist es da möglich, später einmal darauf 3D Filme zu schauen? 
Weil mir der Verkäufer gesagt hatte, das es nicht gänge, da er nicht 3D Verifiziert sei.

mfg


----------



## Torsley (10. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

das hauptproblem wird meist sein, das man sagt 3d erst ab hdmi 1.4. wobei es ja auch 1-2 geräte geben soll die 3d per hdmi 1.3 anbieten sollen. ob das am ende funktioniert das wirrste warscheinlich im hifi forum schneller rausfinden als hier.


----------



## (R)ed (10. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

Da geb ich Torsley recht, 3D funktioniert ordnungsgemäß nur mit HDMI 1.4 und einer 120Hz Aufnahme. Fernseher und Bildschirme die mehr als 100 Hz abgeben rechnet oft die Frequenz selbstständig hoch, heißt er fügt Zwischenbilder aus dem Signal ein.

Deswegen gibt es derzeit nur sehr wenige Fernseher und Bildschirme die auch ein 120 hz Signal verarbeiten können.

Zum Samsung UE40B8000

*Auto Motion Plus 200 Hz*

 														 														 															Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob Sie ein Spiel nur ansehen oder jede Sekunde davon genau mitbekommen. Das ist der Unterschied, den die 200 Hz Technik Auto Motion Plus bietet. Es werden sämtliche Bewegung der einzelnen Frames analysiert und optimiert, sodass nichts unscharf an Ihnen vorübergeht. Ob ein 11-Meter oder Weltraumkämpfe, Sie können alle Action-Szenen gleichmäßig, scharf und fließend verfolgen.

Ja der Samsung rechnet sie automatisch hoch. Leider ist er nicht 3D fähig, dies wird auch nciht beworben. Finde leider keine Gerätspezifikationen die auf HDMI 1.4 hinweisen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

Normales 3D mit Brille ist doch afaik mit jedem Gerät möglich.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

Gerät steht jetzt hier und ist doch ein Samsung UE40B8090.
Und zu einem Kampfpreis von 1199€ ein wahres Schnäpchen.^^ 
Das erste gute Angebot, was ich bei Saturn erwicht habe. 

Ich dachte eigentlich, da ich eh denn Rechner mit Anschliesse, das ich dann mit der Nvidia 3D Vision Spielen und Filme schauen kann. 
Ich Informiere mich da nochmal und danke für die Tips.

mfg


----------



## (R)ed (11. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen der Samsung UE40B8090 besitzt keinerlei Möglichkeit ein 120 Hz Signal korrekt aufzunehmen. Da er nicht HDMI 1.4 sondern 1.3 unterstützt und keinen DVI-D duallink Anschluss hat, ist auch so schon sehr selten bei Fernsehern.

Genau wie viele andere fügt er weitere Bilder ein um auf seine 200 Hz zu kommen die er von eingehenden Standardsignal hochliest.

Vom Preis echt ein Schnäppchen da er selbst im Internet 1200 € kostet, und für eine Ladenkette wie Saturn oder Mediamarkt eine verdammt gute Aktion die du erwischt hast.


----------



## Lartens (11. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

Hol Dir den Samsung LE46C750 ist zwar ein reines LCD Model ohne LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung,
aber Du hast ein sher gutes Display mit hervorragenden Bildeigenschaften und ein Schwarzwert, der fast an die LEDs heranreicht.
Damit ersparst Di Dir die Kinderkrankheiten von LCD LEDs!! und hast trotzdem ie gleiche 3D Technik.

AKtuell zu 1265 im Netz zu finden.


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*



Lartens schrieb:


> Hol Dir den Samsung LE46C750 ist zwar ein reines LCD Model ohne LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung,
> aber Du hast ein sher gutes Display mit hervorragenden Bildeigenschaften und ein Schwarzwert, der fast an die LEDs heranreicht.
> Damit ersparst Di Dir die Kinderkrankheiten von LCD LEDs!! und hast trotzdem ie gleiche 3D Technik.
> 
> AKtuell zu 1265 im Netz zu finden.


Spam.
Lesen bildet, er hat schon einen neuen...


----------



## Kenneth (16. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

Ich weiss er hat schon ein neuen. Aber zur info. Mit einem IZ3D treiber im side by side Modus und einem Modernen 3D TV kann man auch 3D am Fernsehen Spielen da dieser das Signal verarbeiten und dann auf sein eigenes umrechnet. Schade das Du schon ein hast. Samsungs 3D TV's und egtl auch alle anderen können mit "side by side" 3D signalen umgehen. IZ3D Treiber machen das gleich wie NVision. Nur fkt dieser auch mit ATI und kann als ausgabe dann zu "side by side" ausgegeben werden. (side by side = 2 gestauchte Bilder nebeneinander mit halber Auflösung)


----------



## Sash (16. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

nein das geht nicht da die graka den nicht mit 200hz ansteuert. dazu bräuchtest du einen neuen tv mit 3d ready, wie den hier:
Eigenschaften von UE46C8790 | Fernseher (LED TV) von Samsung


----------



## Kenneth (16. August 2010)

*AW: 3D auch bei dem Samsung LED TV möglich?*

Doch! Ich hab ein hier! Keine 3D BluRay hat 200Hz. Ebenso kein 3D TV Kanal. Nur weil 200Hz raus kommen müssen keine 200Hz rein. Und es ist Echtes nicht hochgerechnetes 2D Material. 

2 Bilder gestaucht nebeneinandergepresst gehen zum Fernseher. Egal ob 1Hz 60Hz oder 200Hz
Der Fernseher nimmt das linke gestauchte und rechte gestauchte Bild (die beide gleichzeitig in einem einzigen Bild stecken), teilt das Bild, streckt sie und Zeigt sie abwechselnd so off an wie es der Fernseher will. Und man hat leider dann auch nur halbe Auflösung. Hab auch nicht behauptet das es nicht 3D Fernseher können. Sonst hätte ich das Wort "schade" nicht verwendet. Da Er ja nun ein 2D Fernseher hat. Ein guten. Aber 2D.


----------

